# quilt brag....



## ladyrua (May 26, 2006)

I'm so excited, I finally finished this one for my best friend's baby, born 5-10-07. His name is Otto Augustus Cogan (big name for a tiny baby!). It is machine pieced and hand quilted, 48"x32". This is probably my 12 or 13th quilt, so I still consider myself "intermediate"!!

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4/ladyrua/DSCF0316.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

quilting detail
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4/ladyrua/DSCF0319.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

WOW!

I love the colors to activate his brain, and your quilting is lovely.

Angie


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Very bright and pretty. Baby and mother should like it very much  
Margo


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's gorgeous, great job quilting! Very lucky baby indeed!  

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I love the machine(?) quilting. A beautiful quilt. I hope you put a lable on the back so that the quilt will have history. Just beautiful!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I love your color selections. Great job!

Halo


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Beautiful quilt! You did a great job.

Winona


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

What a beautiful quilt!!!! I Love It !!!!! :happy: 
bopeep


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Very, very beautiful. I love doing kids quilts because you get to use such bright, great colors. They'll love it!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I lover the quilting. You did a great job.


----------



## ladyrua (May 26, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your kind compliments! I love using bright colors and bold designs, it's fun and stimulating to the baby (I hope!).


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Cool quilt. What is the name of that pattern?


----------



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Great quilt & unusual, neat pattern!


----------



## ladyrua (May 26, 2006)

Maura - it's from my nutty little head, i've never done a quilt based on a pattern before. I like the idea of naming the design though - how about "Citrus Crazyness"? 

I usually start sketching on graph paper. Then I move to a large sheet of butcher paper and draw out in full size one quarter of it. This only works when it's a symetrical design in both directions! From this, I just cut out one of each piece I'll need and make cardboard templates (if I'm hand quilting), or use the same butcher paper to just move right to fabric. Moving from design to product is easy using this method. Now coming up with the initial design? That's the hard part. I'm stalling on my next one cause I've been *given* a theme to do and it makes the creative part of my brain balk!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

WOWSERS!!!!

You SHOULD be proud of it!!!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

AWWWWW I CANT SEE THE PICTURES !!!!
just is http blahblah...... I wanna see !!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

MisMary - I cannot NOW see the pictures either. I see the link address but not the photos. I was seeing them on this computer and the computer at work, so something has changed.

Angie


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I can't see them either.


----------



## ladyrua (May 26, 2006)

Hum....not sure why that happened, I didn't change anything in my photobucket account? Well, here are the links to the pics, I tried posting them again and it's doing the same thing (showing code but no pics). Enjoy!

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4/ladyrua/DSCF0319.jpg
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4/ladyrua/DSCF0316.jpg


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

wowsers !!! TOTALLY BEAUTIFUL !!!! Love the color combo.....


----------



## ladyrua (May 26, 2006)

Thank you all! Such sweet compliments!


----------

